# DoD Download Speeds



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

So what kinds of download speeds are you people getting? I have an 8mb Comcast connection and various speed test sites show me getting the full 8mb/sec throughput. However, when I use DoD my MRTG graphs show the download topping off at 1.8-2.0mb/s. The HR-20 is cabled into a 10/100 switch behind my entertainment center which is hardwired to my Baystack 10/100 in the basement. Both Replay and Slingbox get 3mb/s over the LAN, so I know it's not an internal network issue.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

dervari said:


> So what kinds of download speeds are you people getting? I have an 8mb Comcast connection and various speed test sites show me getting the full 8mb/sec throughput. However, when I use DoD my MRTG graphs show the download topping off at 1.8-2.0mb/s. The HR-20 is cabled into a 10/100 switch behind my entertainment center which is hardwired to my Baystack 10/100 in the basement. Both Replay and Slingbox get 3mb/s over the LAN, so I know it's not an internal network issue.


I have not checked my actual dl speeds with DoD but your numbers sound about right. I have a 6DN/768UP DSL connection. I am not using the entire pipe for DoD with SD programming. Pure speculation, but my guess is they are throttling back each connection to the server @ 2M/sec. They can manage concurrent dl's a lot better when they limit the speed of the connection.

pf


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an HR20 and an XBox 360 connected to my wireless bridge.

While I do not have numbers, the Xbox downloads much, much faster than the HR20 on my 20mb connection.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

When dod was first released to cutting edge it seemed to dl really fast. Seems much slower now. I used to be able to watch sd content in real time and can't do that any more. Hopeing d* gets more bandwith.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I've read of people getting multi-mb/sec downloads in the past, so I was wondering what people these days are getting. Thanks.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I find it helpful to describe download speeds like this...I find it takes about 65 seconds to download 1% of a 60 min. show. My connection tests at 5Mbps down, 2.5Mbps up. In my experience, DOD seems to download much slower than the connection is capable.

ej


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

Download speeds on DoD are crawling right now, for me at least. I am downloading some music videos and all of them are downloading much slower than usual. It's taking 5 minutes to download each minute of video. Normally I can add to my queue and watch it right away without any problems. I guess it's still in Beta so this is to be expected.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

NYSmoker said:


> I have an HR20 and an XBox 360 connected to my wireless bridge.
> 
> While I do not have numbers, the Xbox downloads much, much faster than the HR20 on my 20mb connection.


Oh my ---....do you have the new FiOS connection!?!??!?!?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm a Network Engineer and have managed network equipment in my house. With that in mind I've done several tests on download speeds / times and now that more people are starting to utilize the DOD Service I will do some more.

My Internet connection is a Rock Solid 20Mb / 5Mb (FIOS). Before this was added to the national release that is being rolled out now I was able to get a consistent 7Mb/Sec download. This seemed to be capped by D*

You can check out this thread here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99446 however keep in mind that this is in the Cutting Edge Section and you need to be a member to access it.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I did another test this morning and I have confirmed that they are still capping the bandwidth at 7Mb/Sec per connection. I kicked off one download on my HR20-100 and it was coming down at 7Mb/Sec then I kicked of something on my HR20-700 and it immediately doubled my connection utilization to 14Mb/Sec.

I also did a Speed Test while in the middle of the downloads and it tested out at just over 11Mb/Sec download and 3Mb/Sec upload. 

Got to love FIOS


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Now that a lot more people are downloading shows it is putting more of a bandwidth usage on the servers these files are coming from right? So D* is going to have to evalute that while the product is still in beta and make adjudments accordingly.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

funhouse69 said:


> I did another test this morning and I have confirmed that they are still capping the bandwidth at 7Mb/Sec per connection. I kicked off one download on my HR20-100 and it was coming down at 7Mb/Sec then I kicked of something on my HR20-700 and it immediately doubled my connection utilization to 14Mb/Sec.
> Got to love FIOS


That's the $64k qestion...why some people appear to be capped by DTV at 1.8-2.0mb/s while other people are getting 7mb/s. I, too, am a network engineer and have full SNMP monitoring of my Netscreen as well as my Baystack switch. While downloading from DTV I started a download of a 500mb file. The download was running at 4mb/s while the DTV download stayed around 1.8-2.0mb/s. So, my internet connection is stable.

I wonder if DTV's provider could be Verizon, so when sending to Verizon users the traffic remains on the same network and doesn't have to traverse IXPs.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

dervari said:


> That's the $64k qestion...why some people appear to be capped by DTV at 1.8-2.0mb/s while other people are getting 7mb/s. I, too, am a network engineer and have full SNMP monitoring of my Netscreen as well as my Baystack switch. While downloading from DTV I started a download of a 500mb file. The download was running at 4mb/s while the DTV download stayed around 1.8-2.0mb/s. So, my internet connection is stable.
> 
> I wonder if DTV's provider could be Verizon, so when sending to Verizon users the traffic remains on the same network and doesn't have to traverse IXPs.


If you do a Trace Route on the IP Address that has been posted for DOD you will get an idea of which provider they are using. I just did it and it looks like Level 3 is hosting their servers on the West Coast.

So depending on the ISP you are using it will all depend on the peering agreements that they have with other ISP's to get you there. It takes me about 20 hops to get there all with really good ping times so based on that I would say that Verizon has some good peering agreements / preferred routes to and or with Level 3.

I have tested the speed several times and always have had the same download speed for a single connection. I only got my second HR20 up on DOD last weekend which gave me the ability to test the second one. As more people are getting on board with DOD I will test at various times and see if I see any change.


----------

